# win a motorhome!



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

I was sent this today so guess where I thought of posting it....

BLONDE IN STARBUCKS

A blonde goes into a coffee shop and notices there's a "peel and win" sticker on her coffee cup.
So she peels it off and starts screaming,
"I've won a motorhome! I've won a motorhome!"
The waitress says, "That's impossible.
The biggest prize is a free Lunch.?"
But the blonde keeps on screaming,
"I've won a motorhome!
I've won a motorhome!"
Finally, the manager comes over and says,
"Ma'am, I'm sorry, but you're mistaken.
You couldn't have possibly won a motorhome
because we didn't have that as a prize.
The blonde says, "No, it's not a mistake.
I've won a motorhome!"
And she hands the ticket to the
manager and HE reads...
"w i n a b a g e l"


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Brill!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Anne


----------

